# WOC: How are you wearing Stereo Rose?



## mturner0516 (Aug 1, 2010)

Um yeah I believed the hype, and I got it...but it's not showing up(between NC45/50)...what blushes are you ladies pairing this with? What brushes are you using? WTH am I missing?


----------



## Notorious19 (Aug 1, 2010)

I wear it on top of coral blushes such as Marine Life and Joie de Vivre as a highlight. I use a 187 and a light hand so it doesn't look too shimmery. I'm a NW50.


----------



## nunu (Aug 1, 2010)

I wear it on top of pink blushes like dollymix.

It really works on top of pinks, peaches and coral toned blushes.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 1, 2010)

^What nunu said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You know what I find as well? Sometimes I think a product is not showing up but then in a different light it will appear and... well there it is after all.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 2, 2010)

I used it with Ambering Rose and it looked like a dream.  The great thing about this MSF is that it doesn't have a lot of silver in it (I'm lookin' at you Glissade) so it will make the color of the blush brighter, not lighter.  Stereo Rose is basically like Petticoat, but with less pink and more coral.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm pretty dark this summer (leaning towards NW50) but even in the winter, I can't get this to work to my satisfaction... I just use it (foiled with Fix+) as a shadow.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have worn Stereo Rose with Dollymix, Shell Pearl BP, By Candlelight MSF and with Hipness blush. Gorgeous I tell you!


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I used it with Ambering Rose and it looked like a dream.  The great thing about this MSF is that it doesn't have a lot of silver in it (I'm lookin' at you Glissade) so it will make the color of the blush brighter, not lighter.  Stereo Rose is basically like Petticoat, but with less pink and more coral._

 

Ooh fab combo, I'm gonna try that tomorrow. I love Petticoat and Glissade and have kinda neglected Stereo Rose because the hype soon wore off after I bought it. It may be reignited in the morning though


----------



## mturner0516 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll be giving some of these combos a try....I have and LOVE petticoat..but I'll continue to try and work with Stereo Rose.....


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm gonna try it with ambering roses today! but it looks pretty with dollymix!


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 3, 2010)

I am glad that you made this post because I am struggling with Stereo Rose too. On my NC50 skin tone this does not work well anywhere on my face.


----------



## miss rochelle (Aug 3, 2010)

i use SR by itself, applied with a 187. i haven't tried layering it over a blush... yet.


----------



## dopista (Aug 3, 2010)

Exactly what nunu said...

I have tried Stereo rose with Spaced out, Gingerly, Ambering rose, Peachtwist and Band of Roses. Love it with NARS Deep Throat! 

Also use it by itself with the coral part of Refined MSF as a highlight. <3 
 I use my 187 to apply it.

Also, I use the powdery fallout as an eyeshadow on the lid with coppering lightly in the crease.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 4, 2010)

I wore SR with Ambering Rose yesterday and received lots of compliments, so thank you for the rec!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I wore SR with Ambering Rose yesterday and received lots of compliments, so thank you for the rec!!_

 





  Glad it worked out.


----------



## amber_j (Aug 6, 2010)

Sigh... Wish I'd bought this MSF before it sold out. Damn me and my obsessive budgeting ways!


----------



## diamonddiva (Aug 7, 2010)

I layered Stereo Rose over NARS Torrid and it was gorgeous!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2010)

I feel bad for a lot of WOC who rushed out to buy this because it truly is overhyped...but you don't believe that until you see it.  It's ok....but it's not a "must have".  When I use it (which isn't often) I dust it over a matte peach blush or along the tops of my cheekbones when I wear a peach blush.  Most WOC are not going to be able to wear it as a blush because it's not pigmented enough.  To be honest, I like using Style blush as a cheek highlight with peach blush better but Stereo Rose works too.


----------



## amber_j (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_To be honest, I like using Style blush as a cheek highlight with peach blush better but Stereo Rose works too._

 
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I feel bad for a lot of WOC who rushed out to buy this because it truly is overhyped...but you don't believe that until you see it. It's ok....but it's not a "must have". When I use it (which isn't often) I dust it over a matte peach blush or along the tops of my cheekbones when I wear a peach blush. Most WOC are not going to be able to wear it as a blush because it's not pigmented enough. To be honest, I like using Style blush as a cheek highlight with peach blush better but Stereo Rose works too._

 

Agreed.

 for the record, I felt a lil bad about panning it a while back and recetly, so I gave it a couple more spins on my cheeks this weekend; over Ben Nye Creme Rouge in Blush Coral...I'm thinking this is the only way it works for me, over a similarly colored cream blush. It wasn't impressive, but it was much better than all my previous attempts alone and with powdered blushes.


----------



## MissResha (Aug 10, 2010)

I think its really nice over Rock & Republic Immoral blush


----------



## aziajs (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_I think its really nice over Rock & Republic Immoral blush_

 
Good to know.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_I think its really nice over Rock & Republic Immoral blush_

 
I found some swatches of the Rock & Republic blushes and they look so pretty!  They're just so expensive!  Do you know if any other brand comes close to those colors that still have a matte finish?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I found some swatches of the Rock & Republic blushes and they look so pretty!  They're just so expensive!  Do you know if any other brand comes close to those colors that still have a matte finish?_

 
This isn't really answering your question, but I've seen the R&R blushes twice in the last year on Hautelook for 40%+ off, so if you keep an eye out you might get lucky.


----------



## MissResha (Aug 11, 2010)

they're actually on sale now (although there aren't many left) for 50% off on the R&R site. i think the code is ROCKCOSMETICS


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm wearing it right now over Joi de Vivre and Superdupernatural <3 it!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_I think its really nice over Rock & Republic Immoral blush_

 

I never heard of these blushes. I will have to check them out for sure.


----------



## makeuptianna (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuptianna* 

 
_Im pairing this with M.A.C's Copperplate and NYX Orange, hightlighting with NARS Albatros and for lips Im doing Aurburn lipliner and So Chaud lipstick from M.A.C_


----------



## afulton (Jan 30, 2011)

Ditto...I too have been struggling with Stereo Rose.  Along with everyone else, I got caught up in the hype and brought four of them, but for the life of me, I can't find the right combination.  thanks for the suggestions.  I will give them a try.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 27, 2015)

Old thread I know but I got Stereo Rose at a CCO last Thursday and love it. Wearing it today as a highlight with Sephora's Hot Flush blush and light contour with Black Radiance Blackberry bronzer and it looks great.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 2, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Old thread I know but I got Stereo Rose at a CCO last Thursday and love it. Wearing it today as a highlight with Sephora's Hot Flush blush and light contour with Black Radiance Blackberry bronzer and it looks great.


*Old but still in context!  I remember when there was a super rush on the original Stereo Rose release & it sold out super fast! I ended up giving up my dup. Then it was re-released to much less fan fare & a different color formulation. I did not jump on that version. I just dug out my original a few days ago! I wear it lightly dusted over any deep pink/coral blush. *


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Jan 5, 2016)

I use a 187 and the mild side so it does not look too shiny. I'm a NW50.


----------



## Tknappe (Sep 6, 2016)

I bought one, made my Momma buy one and haven't used it once.  I could use some tips.


----------

